# Rustburg, VA - Sheba Bi/Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to The Humane Society for Campbell County, Inc.










Campbell Co HS


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She's way down near the bottom on the shelter page - beautiful girl.
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another beautiful, sweet girl.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She has moved up to page 1 (with pics and videos) on the shelter list, but should probably be moved out of Urgent, as she is not in the shelter but is still with the local family who rescued her from a life on a chain. No explanation as to why they want to give her up, she sounds really great, but perhaps their intention all along was to only hold her temporarily. Beautiful girl with a lot going for her....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

